# افكار لوندوز اكس بى ......



## alhor (16 يوليو 2007)

:66:   افكار لوندوز اكس بى   :66:


الكثير من اللذين يستخدمون نظام التشغيل Windows XP ومجموعة برامج Office XP على دراية كبيرة بكل منهما.. وقد يعتقد البعض أنه لم يعد هناك جديد في الحديث عنهما، ولكن في هذا الموضوع اعرض لكم بعض الأفكار المبتكرة والحيل الجديدة التي قد تؤدي بك إلى معرفة أشياء جديدة تكتشفها لأول مرة. 


1- إعادة تسمية عدة ملفات في خطوة واحدة 

إذا كان هناك الكثير من الملفات التي تريد إعادة تسميتها دفعة واحدة فإليك طريقة مبتكرة لأداء ذلك: 
- حدد جميع الملفات التي تريد إعادة تسميتها. 

- انقر بزر الماوس الأيمن فوق الملف الأول واختر "إعادة تسمية"Rename ثم قم بتسمية الملف الاسم الجديد (وليكنPhoto مثلا). 

- الآن سيقومWindows بإعادة تسمية باقي الملفات تلقائيا بشكل متتال ( ستكون أسماء الملفاتPhoto(1) ثمPhoto(2) وهكذا...). 


2- مساحة أكبر للمصغرات 

عند عرض محتويات المجلد على هيئة "مصغرات"Thumbnail تظهر أسماء الملفات تحت كل صورة، وبإمكانك إلغاء عرض أسماء الملفات 

والاكتفاء بالصور فقط، بضغط مفتاحShift في لوحة المفاتيح وإبقائه مضغوطا أثناء فتح المجلد أو أثناء اختيار عرض محتويات المجلد على هيئة مصغرات. 


3- تخلـص مـن ملفات Thumbs.db الخاصـة بالمصغـرات 

عندما تقوم بعرض محتويات مجلد من المجلدات بأسلوب العرض "مصغرات"Thumbnail يقوم نظامWindows XP بإنشاء ملف باسمThumbs.db يحتوي على معلومات عن هذا المجلد وذلك لتسريع عرض المصغرات في المرات التالية لفتح هذا المجلد. 

إذا أردت منعWindows من إنشاء هذه الملفات لتوفير مساحة على القرص الصلب بجهازك، اتبع الخطوات التالية: 

- افتح نافذة "جهاز الكمبيوتر" My Computer 

- من قائمة "أدوات"Tools اختر "خيارات المجلد"Folder Options 

- انقر فوق التبويب "عرض" View 

- اختر البند "عدم التخزين المؤقت للمصغرات"Do Not Cache Thumbnails. 

- الآن يمكنك حذف جميع ملفات Thumbs.db من القرص الصلب بجهازك، ولن يقومWindows بإنشائها مرة أخرى. 


4- تحديد تفاصيل التفاصيل 

عندما تقوم باختيار عرض محتويات مجلد بأسلوب "تفاصيل"Details يمكنك تحديد التفاصيل التي يتم إظهارها وذلك كالتالي: 

- من قائمة "عرض"View ختر البند " اختر التفاصيل"Choose Details 

- اختر التفاصيل التي تريد إظهارها. 


5- أين وضع الإسباتHibernate ؟ 

في مربع الحوار الخاص بإيقاف تشغيلWindows XP تظهر ثلاثة أزرار لثلاثة خيارات هي "وضع الاستعداد"Stand By و"إيقاف التشغيل"Turn 

Off و"إعادة التشغيل"Restart ، ولا يظهر زر يمثل خيار "إسبات"Hibernate ، لإظهار هذا الزر اضغط مفتاحShift في لوحة المفاتيح أثناء 

ظهور مربع حوار إيقاف تشغيل Windows. 


6- إلغاء وضع الإسبات 

إذا كان وضع الإسباتHibernation يسبب مشكلة لجهازك أو يستهلك مساحة كبيرة من القرص الصلب فيمكنك إلغاء وضع الإسبات تماما، 

وذلك كالتالي: 

- في لوحة التحكم انقر بالماوس نقرا مزدوجا فوق الرمز "خيارات الطاقة" Power Options 

- انقر فوق زر التبويب "إسبات" Hibernation 

- قـم بإلغاء اختيار البند "تمكين الإسبات" Enable Hibernation 


7- المزيد من مكوناتWindows التي يمكن إضافتها أو إزالتها 

لسبب مجهول لا يسألك برنامج إعدادWindows XP عن البرامج التي تريد إضافتها، وحتى بعد انتهاء عملية الإعداد لا يظهر لك في القسم 

"إضافة\إزالة مكوناتWindows من الجزء "إضافة\إزالة البرامج"Add/Remove Programs في لوحة التحكم، وللتغلب على هذه المشكلة 

اتبع الخطوات التالية: 

- افتـح الملـفsysoc.inf الموجود داخـل المجلـد inf داخل المجلد الذي يحتوي ملفات نظام Windows 

- احذف كلمةHIDE من سطـور الملـف وقـم بحفظ التعديلات. 

- الآن افتـــح "إضــافــة\إزالـــة البـرامــج" Add/ Remove Programs في لوحة التحكم. 

- انقر فوق القسم "إضافة\إزالة مكونات"Windows وستجد أنه قد أصبح لديك قائمة أكبر من المكونات التي يمكن إضافتها أو حذفها. 


8- خدمات يمكن الاستغناء عنها 

هناك الكثير من "الخدمات"Services التي يمكنك الاستغناء عنها عند بدء تشغيل نظام Windows XP، وللتعرف على تلك الخدمات أنقر بالماوس نقرا مزدوجا فوق الرمز "أدوات إدارية"Administrative Tools ثم انقر نقرا مزدوجا فوق "خدمات"Services حيث ستجد قائمة بتلك الخدمات، وبمجرد النقر فوق كل خدمة يظهر لك شرح للمهمة التي تقوم بها وبالتالي يمكنك اختيار تعطيلهاDisable وجعلــها تعمــل يــدويــاManually مثل الخدمات التالية: 

*****er 

Application Management 

Clipbook 

Fast UserSwitching 

Human Interface Devices 

Indexing Service 

Messenger 

Net Logon 

NetMeeting 

QOS RSVP 

Remote Desktop Help Session Manager 

Remote Registry 

Routing & Remote Access 

SSDP Discovery Service 

Universal Plug and Play Device Host 

*** Client 

لتحويل الخدمة للعمل يدويا أو تعطيلها أنقر فوقها نقرا مزدوجا واختر الحالة التي تريدها من قائمة "نوع بدء التشغيل" Startup Type


9- الوصول إلى أوضاع الشاشة غير المتاحة 

إذا أردت الوصول إلى أوضاع الشاشة غير المتاحة مباشرة (مثل جودة الألوان 256 أو غيرها) اتبع الخطوات التالية: 

- انقر بزر الماوس الأيمن فوق أي مكان خال من سطح المكتب واختر "خصائص" Properties 

- انقر فوق زر التبويب "إعدادات" Settings 

- انقر فوق الزر "خيارات متقدمة" Advanced 

- انقر فوق زر التبويب "المحول" Adapter 

- انقـر فـوق الــزر "ســرد كـافــة الأوضـــاع" List all modes 

- ستظهـر لك الآن قائمـة بكافـة الأوضــاع مـن حيث دقة الشاشة وجودة الألوان ومعدل تحديث الشاشة. 


10- تصحيح تلف النظام 

إذا تعرض نظامWindows XP للتلف بحيث لم يستطع العمل، فيمكنك تصحيح هذا التلف والحفاظ على جميع البرامج والإعدادات الحالية، وذلك بإتباع الخطوات التالية: 

- قم ببدء تشغيل الكمبيوتر من خلال القرص المدمج الخاص بنظام Windows XP 

- اختر البندR أوRepair عندما يسألك برنامج الإعداد عن نوع الإعداد الذي تريده.




يتبع​


----------



## alhor (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: افكار لوندوز اكس بى ......*





11- إضافة طابعات الشبكة 

يوفر نظامWindows XP طريقة سهلة لإضافة إمكانية الطباعة على طابعات الشبكة التي تدعم بروتوكولTCP/IP ومخصص لها عنوان IP خاص بها، لأداء ذلك اتبع الخطوات التالية: 

- قم بتشغيل معالج "إضافة طابعة"Add Printer كالمعتاد. 

- اختر "طابعة محلية"Local Printer ثم انقر فوق الزر "التالي" Next 

- انقر فوق البند "إنشاء منفذ جديد"Create new port واختر من القائمة Standard TCP/IP Port 

- بعد ذلك سيطلب منك المعالج كتابة عنوان IP الخاص بالطباعة. 

- أكمل باقي خطوات المعالج كالمعتاد. 


12- إخفاء آخر مستخدم للجهاز 

إذا كنت تستخدم الطريقة التقليدية (التي تشبه نظام Windows NT) لتسجيل الدخولLogin في نظامWindows XP وتريد إخفاء آخر مستخدم قم بتسجيل الدخول للنظام، اتبع الخطوات التالية:

- قم بتشغيل برنامجGroup Policy Editor بكتابةgpedit.msc في صندوق "تشغيل"Run ثم ضغط مفتاحEnter 

- إذهب إلىComputer Configuration / Windows Settings / Security Settings / Local Policies / Security Options 

- ثم اذهب إلى البند Interactive logon: Do not display last user name 

- غير قيمته إلى "تمكين" Enable 


13- إيقاف تشغيل الكمبيوتر تماما 

بعض أجهزة الكمبيوتر تظهر بها مشكلة عند إنهاء عمل نظامWindows XP حيث لا يتم فصل الطاقة عنها تماما، ولحل هذه المشكلة اتبع الخطوات التالية: 

- قـم بتشغــيل بـرنامـج "محـرر التسجيــل"Registry Editor ، بالنقر فوق الزر "ابدأ"Start ، ثم فوق "تشغيل"Run ، واكتبregedit ، ومن ثم انقر فوق "موافق" OK 

- اذهب إلى HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop 

- غير قيمة المفتاح PowerOffActive إلى 1 


14- دعWindows يتذكر إعدادات المجلدات

إذا وجدت أن نظامWindows XP لا يتذكر الإعدادات التي قمت باختيارها مسبقا للمجلدات فقم بحذف المفاتيح التالية من "التسجيل" 

Registry 

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Micr osoft\Windows\****lNoRoam\BagMRU] 

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Micr osoft\Windows\****lNoRoam\Bags] 


15- عدم انتهاء صلاحية كلمة المرور لجميع المستخدمين 

إذا أردت جعل كلمة المرور لا تنتهي صلاحيتها بالنسبة لجميع حسابات المستخدمين فأكتب الأمر التالي على موجه الأوامرDOS Promp : 

net accounts /maxpwage:unlimited 


16- إظهار طريقة تسجيل الدخول القديمة 

إذا كنت لا تفضل طريقة تسجيل الدخول Login الجديدة في نظامWindows XP وتريد العودة إلى الطريقة القديمة التي كانت مستخدمة في أنظمة Windows NT وWindows 2000 فيمكنك أداء ذلك كالتالي: 

- عند ظهور شاشة تسجيل الدخول اضغط مفاتيحCtrl وAlt مع الضغط على مفتاحDel مرتين. 


17- إظهار طريقة تسجيل الدخول القديمة تلقائيا 

إذا كنت تريد طريقة تسجيل الدخول القديمة تلقائيا اتبع الخطوات التالية: 

- في لوحة التحكم أنقر بالماوس نقرا مزدوجا فوق الرمز "حسابات المستخدمين" User Accounts 

- انقر فوق "تغيير طريقة تسجيل دخول أو خروج المستخدمين" Change the way users log on and off 

- قم بإلغاء اختيار البند "استخدم شاشة الترحيب" Use the Welcome ***een 

- انقر فوق الزر "تطبيق الخيارات"Apply Options 


18- إلغاء مجلد "مستندات مشتركة" 

إذا أردت إلغاء مجلد "مستندات مشتركة"Shared ********s الذي يظهر لكل المستخدمين على الشبكة المحلية، اتبع الخطوات التالية: 

- قم بتشغيل برنامج "محرر التسجيل"Registry Editor ، بالنقر فوق الزر "ابدأ"Start ، ثم فوق "تشغيل"Run ، واكتبregedit ، ومن ثم انقر فوق "موافق" OK 

- اذهب إلىHKEY _CURRENT_USER \ Software \ Microsoft \ Windows \ CurrentVersion \ Policies \ Explorer \. 

- قم بإنشاء قيمة جديدة من نوعDWORD وسمها NoShared********s 

- أعطها القيمة 1 


19- إيقاف التشغيل التلقائي لبرنامج Windows Messenger 

يمكنك منع برنامجWindows Messenger من العمل تلقائيا عند بدء تشغيلWindows بحذف المفتاح التالي من "التسجيل" Registry: 

HKEY _CURRENT_USER \ Software \ Microsoft \ Windows \ CurrentVersion \ RUN\MSMSGS


20- تغيير البرامج التي تعمل عند بدء التشغيل 

قم بفتح برنامجmsconfig وانقر فوق زر التبويب "بدء التشغيل"Startup لتجد قائمة بجميع البرامج التي تعمل تلقائيا عند بدء تشغيل النظام، ويمكنك إلغاء اختيار أي منها إذا وجدت أنه من غير المهم تشغيله في البداية. 



يتبع​


----------



## alhor (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: افكار لوندوز اكس بى ......*




21 - إظهار شريط بدء التشغيل السريع 

شريط "بدء التشغيل السريع"QuickLanuch الذي تعودت استخدامه في الإصدارات السابقة من نظامWindows لا يزال موجودا ولكنه لا يظهر بشكل افتراضي عند إعدادWindows ، لإظهار هذا الشريط اتبع الخطوات التالية:

- انقر بزر الماوس فوق أي مكان خال في شريط المهامTaskbar أسفل الشاشة واختر البند "أشرطة الأدوات" Toolbars 

- اختر "بدء تشغيل سريع"Quick Launch 


22- تغيير الصورة المخصصة للمستخدم 

يمكنك تغيير الصورة المخصصة لمستخدم والتي تظهر بجانب اسمه في أعلى قائمة "ابدأ"Start وذلك كالتالي:

- في لوحة التحكم أنقر بالماوس نقرا مزدوجا فوق الرمز "حسابات المستخدمين"User Accounts 

- اختر الحساب الذي تريد تغييره. 

- انقر فوق "تغيير الصورة"Change my picture واختر الصورة التي تفضلها من القائمة. 

- أو انقر فوق "الاستعراض لعرض المزيد من الصور" لاختيار صورة أخرى على القرص الصلب بجهازك. 


23- الحماية من نسيان كلمة المرور 

نسيان كلمة المرور لنظامWindows XP قد تصبح مشكلة صعبة الحل ومستحيلة في بعض الأحيان، للتغلب على هذه المشكلة قم بإعداد "قرص إعادة تعيين كلمة المرور" وذلك كالتالي: 

- في لوحة التحكم أنقر بالماوس نقرا مزدوجا فوق الرمز "حسابات المستخدمين"User Accounts 

- اختر الحساب الذي تريد تغييره. 

- في الشريط الجانبي أنقر فوق "منع كلمة مرور منسية" Prevent Forgotten Password 

- سيبدأ معالجWizard العمل لمساعدتك في إنشاء القرص. 


24- زيادة كفاءة وسرعة النظام 

إذا كان جهازك يحتوي على ذاكرةRAM بحجم 512 ميجابايت أو أعلى يمكنك زيادة كفاءة وسرعة جــهازك بتحمـيل الأجــزاء الأساسيـة مــن نظــــام Windows في الذاكرة، وذلك كالتالي: 

- قم بتشغيل برنامج "محرر التسجيــل"Registry Editor ، بالنقر فوق الزر "ابدأ"Start ، ثم فوق "تشغيل"Run ، واكتبregedit ، ومن ثم انقر فوق "موافق" OK 

- اذهب إلى المفتاح HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Curren tControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory 

Management\DisablePagingExecutive 

- حول قيمته إلى 1 

- أعد تشغيل جهازك. 


25- تحسين سرعة النظام 

يحتوي نظامWindows XP على الكثير من المؤثرات الرسومية مثل مؤثرات حركة القوائم والظلال وغيرها وجميعها تؤثر سلبا على سرعة العمل على النظام، للتخلص من تلك المؤثرات اتبع الخطوات التالية: 

- انقر بزر الماوس الأيمن فوق الرمز "جهاز الكمبيوتر"My Computer واختر "خصائص" Properties 

- انقــر فوق زر التبويب "خيارات متقدمة" Advanced 

- في الجزء "الأداء"Performance انقر فوق الزر "الإعدادات" Settings 

- اختر البند "الضبط للحصول على أفضل أداء" Adjust for Best Performance


26- ضبط الوقت من خلال الإنترنت 

يوفر نظامWindows XP ميزة فريدة هي إمكانية ضبط الوقت من خلال خادمات مخصصة لذلك على شبكة الإنترنت، وذلك كالتالي: 

- أنقر بالماوس نقرا مزدوجا فوق الوقت الحالي في شريط المهام. 

- انقر فوق زر التبويب "وقت الإنترنت" Internet Time 

- اختر البند "تزامن تلقائي مع ملقم الإنترنت خاص بالوقت"Automatically synchronize with an Internet time server 

- انقر فوق الزر "التحديث الآن"Update Now 


27- بروتوكولNetBEUI يمكنه العمل معWindows XP 

لا تصدق من يقولون إن بروتوكولNetBEUI لا يدعمــه نظــامWindows XP ، الواقــــع أن نظــــام Windows XP لا يأتي ومعه هذا البرتوكول بشكل مباشر، فإذا أردت تثبيته اتبع الخطوات التالية: 

- من القرص المدمج الخاص بنظامWindows XP قم بنسخ الملفين التاليين من المجلدVALUEADD \ MSFT \ NET \ NETBEUI 

- قم بنسخ الملفnbf.sys إلى المجلد C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ 

- قم بنسخ الملفnetnbf.inf إلى المجلدC:\WINDOWS\INF 

- من خصائص الاتصال بشبكتك المحلية قم بتثبيت بروتوكولNetBEUI بشكل اعتيادي مثل أي بروتوكول آخر. 


28- تأكد من سلامة ملفات النظام 

يوفر نظامWindows XP برنامجا خاصا للتأكد من سلامة ملفات النظام لديك وهو برنامجSystem File Checker أوsfc ويمكنك تشغيله كالتالي: 

- انقر فوق الزر "ابدأ"Start واختر "تشغيل" Run 

- اكتبsfc /scannow ثم اضغط مفتاح Enter 


29- معلومات عن أوامر موجه الأوامر 

هناك العديد من الأوامر التي لا تستطيع الوصول إليها سوى من موجه الأوامر Command Prompt لنظامWindows XP والكثير من تلك الأوامر توفر العديد من الخدمات الهامة، للتعرف على تلك الأوامر، قم بفتح موجه الأوامر واكتب الأمر التالي: 

hh.exe ms-its:C:\WINDOWS\Help\ntcmds.chm::/ ntcmds.htm


30- إيقاف تشغيل الكمبيوتر في خطوة واحدة 

يمكنك إنشاء اختصار على سطح المكتب عند النقر عليه يتم إيقاف تشغيل الكمبيوتر مباشرة دون أية مربعات حوار أو أسئلة، وذلك كالتالي: 

- انقر بزر الماوس الأيمن فوق أي مكان خال على سطح المكتب واختر "جديد"New ثم "اختصار" Shortcut 

- اكتبshutdown -s -t 00 ثم انقر فوق الزر "التالي" Next 

- اكتب اسما من اختيارك لهذا الاختصار ثم انقر فوق الزر "إنهاء" Finish 



يتبع​


----------



## alhor (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: افكار لوندوز اكس بى ......*




31- إعادة تشغيل الكمبيوتر في خطوة واحدة 

كما فعلنا في الفكرة السابقة يمكنك إنشاء اختصار على سطح المكتب عند النقر عليه يتم إعادة تشغيل الكمبيوتر مباشرة وذلك بإتباع نفس الخطوات السابقة ولكن في الخطوة الثانية أكتبshutdown -r -t 00 


32- إلغاء إرسال الأخطاء إلى مايكروسوفت 

كلما حدث خطأ ما أدى إلى إغلاق أحد البرامج يظهر لك مربع حوار يطلب منك إرسال تقرير بذلك إلى مايكروسوفت، إذا أردت إلغاء هذه الخاصية اتبع الخطوات التالية: 

- انقر بزر الماوس الأيمن فوق الرمز "جهاز الكمبيوتر"My Computer واختر "خصائص" Properties 

- انقر فوق زر التبويب "خيارات متقدمة" Advanced 

- أنقر فوق الزر "الإعلام عن الأخطاء" Error Reporting 

- اختر البند "تعطيل الإعلام عن الأخطاء" Disable Error Reporting 


33- إغلاق البرامج المعيبة تلقائيا 

في بعض الأحيان تتوقف بعض البرامج فجأة عن العمل لفترة طويلة نتيجة عيب ما بها مما يؤدي إلى صعوبة التعامل مع البرامج الأخرى، وفي بعض الأحيان قد تضطر إلى إعادة تشغيل النظام ككل، إذا أردت أن يقومWindows XP بإغلاق البرامج التي تتوقف عن العمل لفترة طويلة تلقائيا اتبع الخطوات التالية: 

- قم بتشغيل برنامج "محرر التسجيل"Registry Editor ، بالنقر فوق الزر "ابدأ"Start ، ثم فوق "تشغيل"Run ، واكتبregedit ، ومن ثم انقر فوق "موافق" OK 

- اذهب إلى المفتاح HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop\AutoEndTasks 

- أعطه القيمة 1 

- فــي نفــــس القســــم اضبـــــط القيـمــــة Wait ToKillAppTimeout إلى الوقت الذي تريد أن ينتظرهWindows قبل إغلاق البرنامج (بالمللى ثانية). 


34- احم جهازك من الاختراق 

يقدمWindows XP لأول مرة برنامجا لحماية جهازك من الاختراق أثناء اتصالك بشبكة الإنترنت وهو برنامجInternet Connection Firewall لتشغيل هذا البرنامج اتبع الخطوات التالية: 

- في لوحة التحكم أنقر بالماوس نقرا مزدوجا فوق الرمز "اتصالات شبكة الاتصال"Network Connections 

- انقر بزر الماوس الأيمن فوق الاتصال (سواء كان شبكة محلية أو من خلال المودم) واختر البند "خصائص" Properties 

- انقر فوق زر التبويـب "خيــارات متقدمـة" Advanced 

- اختر البند "حماية الكمبيوتر وشبكة الاتصال". 

- انقر فوق زر "إعدادات"Settings لضبط إعدادات البرنامج. 


35- لحماية جهازك من المتطفلين 

إذا ابتعدت عن جهازك لفترة وأردت طريقة سريعة لحمايته من المتطفلين فاضغط المفتاح الذي يحمل شعارWindows في لوحة المفاتيح مع مفتاحL لتظهر لك شاشة تسجيل الدخول وبالتالي لن يستطيع أي شخص استخدام الجهاز إلا بكتابة كلمة المرور.


36- إظهار قائمة "ابدأ" الكلاسيكية

إذا لم تعجبك قائمة "ابدأ"Start الجديدة في نظامWindows XP وتفضل القائمة الكلاسيكية التي كانت تأتي مع الإصدارات السابقة فيمكنك التحول إليها كالتالي: 

- انقر بزر الماوس الأيمن فوق أي مكان خال من شريط المهامTaskbar واختر "خصائص" Properties 

- انقر فوق زر التبويب "القائمة ابدأ Start Menu 

- اختر البند "قائمة ابدأ الكلاسيكية" Classics Start Menu 


37- تشغيل مفتاحNumLock تلقائيا 

مفتاحNumLock الذي يتيح استخدام لوحة الأرقام الجانبية في لوحة المفاتيح يمكنك تشغيله تلقائيا مع بدء تشغيلWindows وذلك كالتالي: 

- قم بتشغيل برنامج "محرر التسجيل"Registry Editor ، بالنقر فوق الزر "ابدأ"Start ، ثم فوق "تشغيل"Run ، واكتبregedit ، ومن ثم انقر فوق "موافق" OK 

- اذهب إلى المفتاح HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Contro lPanel\Keyboard\InitialKeyboardIndicators 

- غير قيمته إلى 2 

- قم بتشغيل مفتاحNumLock يدويا. 

- أعد تشغيل جهازك. 


38- تشغيل برنامجMediaPlayer 6.4 

برناـمجMediaPlayer 6.4 لا يـزال موجودا على القـــرص الصلـــب بجـهــازك رغـــم وجـــود بــرنــــامـــــج Windows Media Player 8 الجديد، 

على أية حال لتشغيلMediaPlayer 6.4 قم بتشغيل الملف C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\mplayer2.exe. 


39- إخفاء رقم إصدارةWindows من على سطح المكتب 

إذا كان رقم إصدارةWindows يظهر على سطح المكتب وتريد إخفاءه اتبع الخطوات التالية: 

- قم بتشغيل برنامج Regedit 

- اذهب إلى HKEY_CURRENT_USER \ Control Panel \ Desktop 

- اضف مفتاحاً جديداً من نوع DWORD باسم PaintDesktopVersion 

- اعط المفتاح القيمة 0 


40- إلغاء برنامج "إدارة المهام" برنامج "إدارة المهام"Task Manager 

على الرغم من فوائده العظيمة يمكنك إلغاء تشغيله إن أردت وذلك بإتباع الخطوات التالية: 

- قم بتشغيل برنامجRegedit 

- اذهب إلى HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microso ft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies/ 

- اضف مفتاحاً جديداً من نوعDWORD باسم DisableTaskMgr 

- اعط المفتاح القيمة 1 

- إذا أردت إعادة إمكانية تشغيله فقم بإعطاء المفتاح القيمة 0



يتبع​


----------



## alhor (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: افكار لوندوز اكس بى ......*




41 - استخدام البرامج القديمة مع Windows XP 

إذا كنت من مستخدمي نظام Windows XP Pro ووجدت أن بعض من برامجك القديمة لا تعمل بشكل سليم معWindows XP مع أنها كانت 

تعمل بشكل سليم تماما مع الإصدارات السابقة من نظامWindows لحل هذه المشكلة، اتبع الخطوات التالية: 

- انقر بزر الماوس الأيمن فوق رمز البرنامج الذي يواجه المشكلة واختر "خصائص" Properties 

- انقر فوق زر التبويب "التوافق" Compatablity 

- اختر البند "تشغيل هذا البرنامج في وضع التوافق لـ"Run this program in compatibility mode for. 

- اختر الإصدارة السابقة من نظامWindows التي كان البرنامج يعمل معها بدون مشكلات. 


42 - إلغاء القراءة التلقائية 

إذا أردت إلغاء خاصية القراءة التلقائيةAutorun لقرص مدمج، اضغط مفتاحShift بشكل مستمر أثناء إدخال القرص في محرك الأقراص المضغوطة. 


43- حل مؤثر لمشكلاتInternet Explorer 

الكثير من المشكلات ورسائل الخطأ التي تظهر أثناء تشغيل مستعرض الويبInternet Explorer يمكن التغلب عليها بتثبيت "آلة جافا الافتراضية"Java Virtual Machine ، ويمكنك الحصول عليها مجانا من الموقع التالي: 

http://java.sun.com/getjava/download.html 


44- دعم اللغة العربية 

إذا وجدت أن نظامWindows XP لا يدعم اللغة العربية يمكنك إضافة الدعم للغة العربية بإتباع الخطوات التالية: 

- في لوحـة التحكم أنقر بالماوس تقرا مزدوجا فوق الرمز "الخيارات الإقليمية وخيارات اللغة"Regional and ******** Options. 

- انقر فوق زر التبويب "لغات" ********s 

- اختر البند "تثبيت ملفات اللغات ذات النصوص المعقدة والتي تكتب من اليمين إلى اليسار"Install files for complex ****** and 
right-to-left ********s 

- انقر فوق "موافق" OK


45- اختصارات مفيدة مع مفتاح شعارWindows 

يوفر الزر الذي يحمل شعارWindows في لوحة المفاتيح عدداً من الاختصارات المفيدة (كلمة المفتاح تعني مفتاح شعارWindows ). 


46- إظهار الملفات و المجلدات المخفية 

الوضع الافتراضي في Windows XP ألا يقوم بعرض الملفات و المجلدات المخفيةHidden ، لإظهار هذه النوعية من الملفات اتبع الخطوات التالية: 

- في أي مجلد اختر البند "خيارات المجلد"Folder Options من قائمة "أدوات"Tools 

- انقر فوق زر التبويب "عرض"View 

- اختر البند " إظهار الملفات و المجلدات المخفية"Show hidden files and folders 

- انقر فوق الزر "موافق"OK 


47- أين برنامجScanDisk فيWindows XP لم يعد برنامجScanDisk 

لم يعد جزءاWindows ، بدلا منه توجد نسخة مطورة من برنامجCHKDSK القديم ويمكنك استخدامه لاكتشاف المشكلات بالأقراص و حلها كالتالي: 

- افتح نافذة "جهاز الكمبيوتر"My Computer 

- انقر بزر الفأرة الأيمن فوق رمز القرص الذي تريده و اختر البند "خصائص"Properties 

- انقر زر التبويب "أدوات"Tools 

- انقر فوق الزر "التدقيق الآن"Check Now 


48- تشغيل برامج الأدوات الإدارية 

يحتوي القسم "أدوات إدارية"Administrative Tools في لوحة التحكم على مجموعة من البرامج الهامة بإدارة النظام و لكن لا تظهر جميعها، 
بدلا من ذلك يمكنك استخدام الأمر "تشغيل"Run من قائمة "ابدأ"Start لتشغيلها، إليك أسماء البرامج و أسماء الملفات: 

Computer Management - compmgmt.msc 

Disk Managment - diskmgmt.msc 

Device Manager - devmgmt.msc 

Disk Defrag - dfrg.msc 

Event Viewer - eventvwr.msc 

Shared Folders - fsmgmt.msc 

Group Policies - gpedit.msc 

Local Users and Groups - lusrmgr.msc 

Performance Monitor - perfmon.msc 

Resultant Set of Policies - rsop.msc 

Local Security Settings - secpol.msc 

Services - services.msc 

Component Services - comexp.msc 


49- أين برنامج النسخ الاحتياطي 

برنامج النسخ الاحتياطيBackup لا يأتي ضمن إصدارةHome Edition من نظامWindows XP و لكنه موجود على القرص المدمج الذي يحتوي 
على ملفات إعداد النظام، و يمكنك تثبيت البرنامج من المجلد التالي على القرص: 
\VALUEADD\MSFT\NTBACKUP 


50- تغيير إعدادات "استعادة النظام" يقومWindows XP

افتراضيا بحجز مساحة كبيرة من القرص الصلب ليستخدمها برنامج 
"استعـادة النظــام"System Restore و يمكنك إجـراء تعـديــلات علـى ذلـك و تقليــل تــلـك المـساحــة كالتالي:

- انقر بــزر الماوس الأيمــن فوق الرمــز "جهاز الكمبيوتر"My Computer و اختر البند "خصائص"Properties 

- انقر فوق زر التبويب "استعادة النظام"System Restore 

- انقر فوق الزر "إعدادات"Settings و قم بتحديد المساحة التي تريدها (لا يمكن أن تقل عن 2% من المساحة الكلية للقرص الصلب) 

- كرر العملية مع الأقراص الصلبة الأخرى إن وجدت



تم​


----------



## taten (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: افكار لوندوز اكس بى ......*

*20- تغيير البرامج التي تعمل عند بدء التشغيل 

قم بفتح برنامجmsconfig وانقر فوق زر التبويب "بدء التشغيل"Startup لتجد قائمة بجميع البرامج التي تعمل تلقائيا عند بدء تشغيل النظام، ويمكنك إلغاء اختيار أي منها إذا وجدت أنه من غير المهم تشغيله في البداية. 

برنامجmsconfig
فين البرنامج دة *


----------



## taten (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: افكار لوندوز اكس بى ......*

خلاص لقيتة شكرآ طلع من run سألت بتاع النت كافية اللى جمبنا وقالى وعملتة و ظبطت فتح الويندوز خلصت من كل البرامج الكتير قوى اللى مش محتاجها تفتح اول ما افتح الجهاز واللى كانت بتاخد وقت اكتر من خمس دقايق لحد لما الجهاز يفتح ويبطل الهارد ينور احمر واقدر اشتغل الحمد للة دة اكتشاف عظيم جدآ


----------



## The_Hero (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: افكار لوندوز اكس بى ......*

ربنا يبارك تعبك الموضوع حلو خالص و ممتع و مفيد على الاخر:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## فيدو ديدو (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: افكار لوندوز اكس بى ......*

يا عيني عليك يا باشا 
الموضوع اكثر من رائع وشكرا لتعبك معانا
والرب يحميك يا غالي


----------



## alhor (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: افكار لوندوز اكس بى ......*



taten قال:


> *20- تغيير البرامج التي تعمل عند بدء التشغيل
> 
> قم بفتح برنامجmsconfig وانقر فوق زر التبويب "بدء التشغيل"Startup لتجد قائمة بجميع البرامج التي تعمل تلقائيا عند بدء تشغيل النظام، ويمكنك إلغاء اختيار أي منها إذا وجدت أنه من غير المهم تشغيله في البداية.
> 
> ...





شكرا على المشاركة والرد 


فيما يختص بالسؤال الخطوات كاالتالى:

start

run

msconfig

ok

ستظهر نافذة بها مجموعة اوامر 

اختيار امر  Startup  

ستظهر نافذة بها البرامج التى تعمل عند بدء تشغيل الجهاز 

فيمكن ايقاف هذة البرامج بلغى علامة صح من امامها


تحياتى​


----------



## merola (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: افكار لوندوز اكس بى ......*

جميلة اوى 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## alhor (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: افكار لوندوز اكس بى ......*



merola قال:


> جميلة اوى
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك







اشكرك ياميرولا

على مشاركتك والرد

تحياتى

​


----------



## يوسف فراس فوزي (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: افكار لوندوز اكس بى ......*

اشكرك حببي


----------

